
Microsoft Issues Warning For 800M Windows 10 Users - pwg
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/06/29/microsoft-windows-10-upgrade-registry-warning-upgrade-windows/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20317669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20317669),
which was the first submission of the original source that this article points
to.

------
ncw96
This title seems a bit alarmist.

~~~
kup0
As is the majority of Gordon Kelly's writing for Forbes

